# Buffalo Burger with extra's!



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Bacon Weave, Blue Cheese, Red Onion, Tatonka Dust, Buffalo Burger on a Toasted Bun with Potato Grillers off the grill.


-----


-----


-----


-----


-----


-----


-----


-----


-----


-----



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lucky I ate before I seen that or you would have sent me into a feeding frenzy.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

That is some good stuff :thumb: :thumb: Good job :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------

